# 240 Re-aquascape



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Been super busy the past few months and have not been on this site much. Things are finally starting to slow down a bit. I took some time to clean and re-aquscape my 240-gallon tank last week. One of the females dropped a tube and spawned a couple days ago. Prior to the spawn, my alpha was on the war path chasing and tagging any intruders that went near his love shack. Here's some images I captured.... hope you like pics 

Center rock cluster with Tau (my alpha)









In this image, Tau sprinted after one of the sub dominant males and turned on a dime









Tau (left) and one of the sub dominant males (right) pressing his luck









Center rock cluster (or half of it anyways)









Close up of the same image









Tau chasing one of the other males into the rock cluster. I love this particular color mode super contrast between the white and black stripes and he also lightens up the blue in his face mask so it contrasts with his mask. I call this "War Paint Mode."









Tau going vertical near the soon to be spawning female


















I took some pics of the holding mom in the left rock cluster. I'll add those to this thread in the future. Oh, btw, these are one of my wild caught Cyphotilapia gibberosa (Zaire Blue Mikula) groups.

Cheers,
Russ


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

As always, great fish, great tank, and great pictures!

I've said it before, but I really love those rocks with the frontosa.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

nodima said:


> As always, great fish, great tank, and great pictures!
> 
> I've said it before, but I really love those rocks with the frontosa.


Thank you  I love those rocks too!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

And another series,... within the series: *the holding female*.

The female that spawned and is tumbling eggs has chosen to seek cover on the left side of the tank close to where the spawning occurred. As you can see in the following images, she defends this sanctuary. Tau also does his best to keep the sub dominant males away from this structure. Protecting her?

I really enjoyed sitting back and watching all of the drama unfold over a three day period: pre-spawn, spawn, & post spawn. Tau's group is very comfortable with me and the camera in their face. For the most part, they ignored me and carried on the battle to create life right in front of me. I knew, I was in for a treat; so, I decided to take them time and observe (and take a bunch of pics - I shot over 200 pics).

Whoever said frontosa are boring has not witnessed what I have just visually documented. It was a treat and I feel blessed. Thank you everyone for the very kind words.


----------



## sparky4056 (Sep 1, 2014)

Your pictures are something I always look forward to seeing. The tank and the fish are both amazing.


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

Simply amazing!


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice as always!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Just an update on the spawn that was the inspiration for this photography series. They are in a tumbler, in the same tank, and are doing very well. I think there is, approximately, 14 wigglers in this brood. I should clean/re-aquscape/photograph this tank more often :lol:










I'll keep adding to this thread as these fry continue to develop. I'll also keep working on the "Trophy Shot" of Tau with his fins flared and up close to the camera. If you enjoyed these pics, please come on back as I continue to update it.

Thanks for coming along for the ride!

Russ


----------



## EwingOK (May 7, 2015)

Is that a home made tumbler or purchased at an online dealer somewhere? I have been disappointed with most every one that I have tried and I have never seen one like that one.


----------

